# 2011 pelican castaway 116 for sale



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

I just recently purchased a outback so no need for my pelican excellent starter kayak I'm asking $450 for everything including milk crieght set up and ready for fishing and a pelican dry box paddle and a tackle box please pm or call me 251-363-8233 

Thanks chase


----------



## c_hicksiv (Jul 3, 2012)

How would feel about just selling the kayak and the paddle. What would that price be and can i see a picture of the kayak. Also is there any damage to the kayak.


----------



## c_hicksiv (Jul 3, 2012)

nevermind just saw when it posted still new to this thing


----------

